# Browns Feed



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone uses browns feed and what they thought about it.

i use to just use purina pellets green and gold but it is very hard to get them lately. it seems the suppliers are always out

thanks for the help


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you race on the Green and Gold pellets ? If so how did you do. I have been thinking of trying them for my young birds this year. My Daughter is going to fly her first young bird season this year and I think it would be easy for her to care for her birds on that system.

I know a few people that have used Browns feed and like it . They had to drive 300 miles to get it because Brown's will not ship it this far North. If they did I think I would buy it too.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I use it my birds love it. I drive about an hour to get it.They will deliver but you will have to buy a large Qty. They also will make your very on personal mix. Call Larry Moore 570-691-6649


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

My club just switched to Brown's from Heritage. So far, it seems like very good quality.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

great thanks for the responses.

i did race on the pellets but it was my first year and i made a lot of mistakes. The birds did do ok. no losses


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Our club brings in a couple of tons of it a month. Great stuff - lots of choices.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Brown's is all I've ever fed and it's a good feed with lots of choices of mixes.My local supplier went out of business so now I'll have to travel 130 miles round trip to get it. And get enough to make the trip worth while.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i feed browns, my new dealer has multiple varieties, i feed thrifty and my birds do fine


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I love it but it's too expensive and too far to drive to get it right now, so I'm feeding a mix of Rock-n-rooster pellets and grain.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I raced on Brown's feed and did good with it.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

ace in the hole said:


> I raced on Brown's feed and did good with it.




Did it taste good?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

abluechipstock,
Where's your Brown's dealer located?


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

That's all ive used for my saddle homers, had no problems. Many Varieties.


----------

